# Alternative to drywall for skylight tunnel?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I'm going to be installing a skylight in a bathroom this week. Insulate it as much as you can, these things always have condensation up around the skylight. (Cold climate area) So I was thinking about an alternative to greenboard for drywalling the tunnel. Something impervious. Like concrete board, but not concrete board because of the weight. Like Hardibacker, but not Hardibacker because of the pattern on the face.

Anyone used something that worked well?

Thanks.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm going to be installing a skylight in a bathroom this week. Insulate it as much as you can, these things always have condensation up around the skylight. (Cold climate area) So I was thinking about an alternative to greenboard for drywalling the tunnel. Something impervious. Like concrete board, but not concrete board because of the weight. Like Hardibacker, but not Hardibacker because of the pattern on the face.
> 
> ...


If you want to use hardibacker what is the Problem. Skim it out like drywall and paint it


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> If you want to use hardibacker what is the Problem. Skim it out like drywall and paint it


Highly do-able. But I should have added - I'm a lazy good fer nothin'..... Something I don't have to plaster would be nice.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Prime the hardi....caulk it..... paint it..... done!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Highly do-able. But I should have added - I'm a lazy good fer nothin'..... Something I don't have to plaster would be nice.


Edai plywood. It has a smooth surface and is moisture resistant. Home depot and Lowe's sell it.


----------



## fastg60 (Feb 20, 2006)

what about the acrylic or fiberglass sheets that are used in the el-cheapo tub wall kits? glue them up, caulk the corners and call it done...


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Prime the hardi....caulk it..... paint it..... done!


What - smooth side out? Never tried to paint it before - it doesn't look like shiiite?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> What - smooth side out? Never tried to paint it before - it doesn't look like shiiite?



Nope good paint and it will look like drywall/plaster when painted. A little skimming helps if you use cheap paint or you can't paint


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

azek------4x8 sheets------


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

How high are the ceilings? The hardi has a bit of texture to it but a couple coats of paint should smooth it out enough to where you could not see it from the floor.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Nope good paint and it will look like drywall/plaster when painted. A little skimming helps if you use cheap paint or you can't paint


Then - "ding ding ding ding" - we have a winner! We'll find out if I can paint.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> How high are the ceilings? The hardi has a bit of texture to it but a couple coats of paint should smooth it out enough to where you could not see it from the floor.


Nine foot ceiling; 5/12 roof; top of the tunnel will be ~13 ft high. West facing opening so soft evening light, and broadly tapered tunnel, so glancing sunlight on the surface - hopefully everything in my favour to make up for my painting ability.


----------



## georgmatthias (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know if you get this in the U.S. here in Germany you could buy a silicia-based board from the LEX Lindner Group. Easy to go almost like gypsum boards, but it's water proof.

Best regards Matthias Georg


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

genecarp said:


> azek------4x8 sheets------


 
ya beat me to it! azek and caulk :thumbsup:


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Georgia-Pacific DensShield Tile Backer, or DensGold. Both skim well.


----------

